# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Instant SQL Formatter

## damaha

We have just release a free Online SQL Formatter
which can beautify different sql dialects for you on the fly, 
and translate to other languages such as C#, Java,Delphi with many format options.
DB2 is also supported now.

Try it here:
http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm

----------


## guidomarcel

You can also try this one: www.sqlinform.com
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------

